# Well pump cover



## HuntCoNJ (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi Folks,

Hope all is well. I am brainstorming ways to cover the well head in my front yard. My current thinking is to surround it with a circle of boxwood shrubs and fill in the area with river stone.

Any suggestions on what you have done and enjoy the outcome?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Not for nothing but the PO of my house buried it.  So it looks nice but I got no idea how I am going to find it when I need to.

lol


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I built a pump house for mine out of pressure treated wood and stained it "canyon brown" to help it blend in.

This was for an irrigation pump that pulled untreated freshwater from a lake with a cast iron bodied electric pump.

I also surrounded it with azalea bushes, which are evergreen and bloom in the springtime. Virtually disappeared.

It was an electric motor so the pump house protected the motor from rainwater. It allowed for service, if needed.


----------

